# My room is driving me crazy



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I've lived in this house for years and just can't seem to get my workshop right. I just put an Ikea desk in there with a top shelf, but it blocks the light and generally just doesn't work. 

I've never had a problem putting a good, workable room together before, but this room is just not working for me. 

Oh well, back to the drawing board. And Ikea. 

Anyone care to share pics of their work areas? I need some inspiration.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Last summer I moved out from under the stairs to a spare room in the basement. I now have an old door with 2x4 legs as a workbench, so I doubt my pics would inspire anyone - besides, you can't really see it now; if I stack one more box of "someday" projects in there I'll end up a newsbrief ("Local packrat crushed to death..." etc)

The cheap 4' shoplight right over the work area does the trick for me, tho.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*my own little corner*

to keep the better half happy i was granted the use of one small corner of the celler, surrounded by boxes piled to the ceiling and old clothes barring my escape hanging from water pipes I can paint and glue to my hearts content with out the odor going up stairs. call 911 she wont let me out!!!!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

My permanent work space is the dining room table. No one to object; I'm thoroughly single! :woohoo:

Lighting is the overhead lamp, a pole lamp (when needed) and a clamp-on desk lamp with built in magnifying glass. I work on a sheet of glass and when it will come to paint, I'll have to clear the whole table off, put down a vinyl tablecloth and/or lots of newspaper and have at it!

I'm still too disorganized on the table to make really effective use of the space; I'll have to work on that aspect of the set up.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a room that acts as my "throw all" room which I use for work, storage, modeling, and anything else that we need to hide goes in there. I feel like a pack rat at times but what the hey,...it is "my space"!
No pictures...not inspiring at all!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nowadays I keep my paints, tools, jar of paint thinner, in-progress kits, etc. all stacked up on one small table, when I'm not working on a kit. When I'm working on kits I put the table near my chair in the best possible light, and arrange all the boxes of paints, tools and kit parts around me on the sofa etc, so that everything is within reach. 
I usually work with some newspaper on my knee; I don't really sit up and work over the small table any more, it becomes a bit tiring. I sit back, and risk balancing things on my knee. This system has only caused one large stain in the carpet, when a tin of black paint fell on the floor.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

double post, my bad


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I have a whole man cave to myself. Then if that wasn't enough I am going to finish my spare bedroom and re-name it my Room of Zoom. 
Anyway, here's a few pics of my room for your inspiration and a link to the rest of my "hobby room".


























Check the link for more pictures if you're so inclined:

My Hobby Room


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

superduty455 said:


> I have a whole man cave to myself. Then if that wasn't enough I am going to finish my spare bedroom and re-name it my Room of Zoom.
> Anyway, here's a few pics of my room for your inspiration and a link to the rest of my "hobby room".
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. Maybe I'll do the 'long work surface' thing on one wall. It's funny, this morning I had a dream I was living in some new house and there was a perfect room downstairs.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I won't lie. When we bought the house in 97 this and the garage were the two factors in my decision as well as the kitchen for my wife. 
The spare room was already up, just not insulated or completely wired yet. I've got half of it done. 
Anyway, I enjoy my room when I'm in the mood. It's fun to just go in and look at kits or think of what to build next.
Hope it helps.
Chris


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a great room, superduty455, and you've got one thing that everyone should have - the actual paint rack that the paints are displayed in in model shops, with even the colour key along the bottom two shelves. With all the model shops that close down, I've always hoped I might come across one, but no luck so far.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> That's a great room, superduty455, and you've got one thing that everyone should have - the actual paint rack that the paints are displayed in in model shops, with even the colour key along the bottom two shelves. With all the model shops that close down, I've always hoped I might come across one, but no luck so far.


Yeah. That paint display rack is a cool thing to have. Very nice hobby room superduty 455. I'm envious. My work area is scattered around my garage so I share space with cabinets, cars, tools, a small freezer, and the laundry.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

After years of being confined to the coffee table, I finally have had my own room for about 4 years now! Standing in the doorway, immediately to your left there's my computer & display racks:









Then you can see my stash & spray booth:









Then my bench is on the opposite wall of the stash.









The room's door opens up & just misses the back of the green drawers & the W.B. mason box. It's a small room (about 10x12), but it's my sanctuary!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's my humble area in the basement.

The table came with the house when we bought it. I cut it down by about a third lengthwise because it was pretty wide.

The cabinets were curbside recycled from the next city over. 




























What a mess!!!

RK


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. A lot of my modeling friends would like the room I have. Of course like any man, it could be bigger! LOL

As far as the paint racks are concerned. Here's a tip. Check out Hobby Lobby when they are re-setting the hobby section. I picked up the rack you see on my bench for $2.
When I was managing the last Hobby Shop we had (it closed in '07) I was able to get the taller black/cream floor standing Model Master rack. Plus a few other cool things from the shop.


I do have one more Model Master rack, but it holds only the Model Master bottle paint with a shelf on top. I used that for over 15 years. I disassembled it and put it into storage as these two racks have all I need. 
Maybe this spring I'll pull it out and put it in the swap/sell section. I'm sure one of you guys could use it.

Thanks for the complements. Only one other thing I would add to my room is more outlets as well as lighting. Otherwise I like it.
Chris


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Here's my humble area in the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mess? It's a sign of genius, Roy!


----------

